# Motion Picture Browser



## wwdd2900 (Jun 16, 2009)

After uploading photos and/or videos, when I come back to view them a few days laters, occasionally I get a rectangular image with a dotted X in it. The text says something about can not find manageble file, would you like to delete etc.
I do NOT want to delet but I can not restoe the files. Can your help!!


----------

